

Hey Silicon Valley, the British are coming - jamesjguthrie
http://techcrunch.com/2013/06/14/svip/

======
jamesjguthrie
I don't like this. We, in the UK should be doing more to support and improve
our entrepreneurs. Not sending them off to America.

As the article says, some of the students will find ways of staying.

